# Hottest male/female - IN THE WORLD



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

OK this is inspired by the most recent ginger thread. I feel it is the responsibility of UKM members, to use their supreme intelligence and judgement, to determine - ONCE AND FOR ALL - the hottest male/female... IN THE WORLD (that paragraph works better if spoke with a Jeremy Clarkson voice)

The rules.

1. pictorial evidence of your claim should be posted - all pictures must be work/general safe. If (like weeman) the only pictures you have are porno, then use photoshop or similar to censor excessive boobage/tw4tage/knobage from pics.

2. looking for hottest MALE too, so ladies, get your nominations in, and why.

3. you are allowed to change your mind as many times as you wish, as long as new pics are supplied to back up your change of direction. Its all about the pics :lol:

4. arguing, spamming, debating and well mannered insults all welcome as long as within the greater board rules of course - ensure to use ->  etc so nothing can be taken as flames :lol:

5. your nominations can be anyone, real/fantasy, celebrity/non celebrity, living/dead etc etc. I just ask that they are human. So that probably rules out Uriel from posting his faves :whistling:

I shall post my initial thoughts once i find suitable photographic backup :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Kate Beckinsale is one of my initials oh lordy


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

This is probably one of the hottest female I've seen to date!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> This is probably one of the hottest females I've seen to date!!


LOL you pr**k, Im fkng beautiful :lol: :lol: :lol:

Now obvioulsy I am no expert at picking out attractive men, but I'd guess:whistling: this guy is pretty high on the list just now - Hugh Jackman


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Why are we assuming that the hottest people in the world have to be celebrities? I'll bet my bottom dollar that the most attractive person in the world is someone who isn't famous and who none of us have ever seen.

So on that note, here's my vote:

Beyonce


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Megan Fox..Everything about her is truely stunning :thumb: I like her eyes aswell haha


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

megan fox is utterly stunning.

another obvious is Angelina, although personally think she has declined a wee bit recently, got a little too thin - all IMO tho:










And of course Kelly LeBrock some 20 odd years previous, looks like they could have been split up at birth:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I like a woman in uniform, so...

Leslie Ash


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> I like a woman in uniform, so...
> 
> Leslie Ash


JESUS FKNG CHRIST MAN

The real tragedy? She was actually very nice before she got that done to her gob.


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Alistiar you are having a laugh mate:confused1:

Good shout with Megan Fox RS :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

All the choices so far - even tainted soul immediately posting a pic of me as his hottest pic (he wants me so bad) - have been fairly obvious bloke-choices for the majority.

Im interested to see what makes the lassies tick, and the gay guys amongst us too?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Hottest bloke is Gerry the G....

Hottest bired is Cheryl, she is awesome..So awesome, I`d lick her minge all night :thumb:


----------



## Kyl3cook (Aug 1, 2009)

Personally I think Catherine Bell is pretty hot


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> This is probably one of the hottest female I've seen to date!!


TS it stipulates that nominations must be human,therefore I am sorry but this female creature must be disqualified.:sad:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Grace Kelly


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Massive...Hows the temperature today? :tongue:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

ArZo said:


> Alistiar you are having a laugh mate:confused1:


You're right, I am. So why the confusion?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I have this thing for Kelly Cuoco


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Alyssa Milano


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Alessandra Ambrosio,tbh there are sooooooooooooo many I simply cannot choose:confused1: :cursing:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> I have this thing for Kelly Cuoco


Good call. She's almost perfection in 8 simple rules. Not as hot any more though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

I would normally say Beyonce but shes taken, so ill say Kim Kardashian.










but it changes hourly.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Good call. She's almost perfection in 8 simple rules. Not as hot any more though.


I've watched her on a few late night shows with whoever and she is perfect!! Havent seen a recent pic of her where she is bad....... please dont post one!!


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

Gina Carano dudes! Fit AND could probably kick your ****.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> I've watched her on a few late night shows with whoever and she is perfect!! Havent seen a recent pic of her where she is bad....... please dont post one!!


She still looks good, just nowhere near as amazing as in that show.


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

A possible Contender for Hottest Male??


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Oft he's HOT as fk!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

My man of the moment is.....Rob Pattinson.....OH AYYYYYYEEEEEEE!


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> I have this thing for Kelly Cuoco


I can see why dude! Shes awesome!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

hmmm going back a bit i always liked daryl hannah, thought she was stunning. but given im half her age ive included my present fav sarah harding. :tongue:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

for me it has to be Jennifer Aniston

hot as ****


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Just for BillC - Julianne Moore


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

RedKola said:


> My man of the moment is.....Rob Pattinson.....OH AYYYYYYEEEEEEE!


Why RedKola:confused1: He's built like a stick insect and someone has punched his nose so hard into his face that it now resembles roadkill? Enlighten us :confused1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

BigMutha said:


> Why RedKola:confused1: He's built like a stick insect and someone has punched his nose so hard into his face that it now resembles roadkill? Enlighten us :confused1:


Because he's beautiful! 

I'm attracted to all types of men, I'm even attracted to gingers FFS! :lol:

I don't have a particular type!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

or her

man i could go on and on in this thread


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Abi Clancy gets my vote


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> She still looks good, just nowhere near as amazing as in that show.


Recent appearance... 2009 at awards










I'd stalk her till she got a restraining order..

Ola Jordan is pretty hot!!!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Jessica biel.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Recent appearance... 2009 at awards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me.....or has she got wonky eyes?!? :lol:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

got to be brittany murphy for me,she has sexy smokey look with come to bed with me eyes!










but this woman seems pretty hot too


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

warren_1987 said:


> got to be brittany murphy for me,she has sexy smokey look with come to bed with me eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I had a thing for Birttany Murphy for ages.. :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

prob Nicole Scherzinger For me


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Ola Jordan is pretty hot!!!


Ola is dynamite. Love what she almost wheres on strictly, Why I watch it. Keeps the missus happy cause she can watch but just getta hide the stonking boner I get.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Just for BillC - Julianne Moore


owwww Lordy can't rep you again ...I would put that in the [email protected] bank but I've just sexwee'd


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Is it just me.....or has she got wonky eyes?!? :lol:


It's gotta be you... She's perfect and I wont have you talking negative about her!! :cursing: :cursing:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> Why RedKola:confused1: He's built like a stick insect and someone has punched his nose so hard into his face that it now resembles roadkill? Enlighten us :confused1:


 I was about to ask the same thing. Strip him off the designer clothes and fancy hair&makeup and there's nothing left except a skinny average-looking guy. And we're struggling for years now to have a nice body...what kind of world do we live in mate?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

its better than that ball-faced chubby mexican looking cnt she was into before (wentworth miller) :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

MyVision said:


> I was about to ask the same thing. Strip him off the designer clothes and fancy hair&makeup and there's nothing left except a skinny average-looking guy. And we're struggling for years now to have a nice body...what kind of world do we live in mate?


I said already...........I ain't fussy! PMSL :lol:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

MyVision said:


> I was about to ask the same thing. Strip him off the designer clothes and fancy hair&makeup and there's nothing left except a skinny average-looking guy. And we're struggling for years now to have a nice body...what kind of world do we live in mate?


You dont have to be musclebound to attract the girls. Alot of people on here cant get there head around that


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Kat Von D, really does it for me, love girls with tattoos that like a bit of pain :devil2:


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Kelly Brook is high on my list...


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

grace park or beyonce or cheryl cole


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Wentworth Miller *IS* hot!


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Vicky Lloyd A normal non celebrity beauty...


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

braziliam victoria secret model adriana lima. hands down:tongue:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

here's a few contenders, seeing as I assume by hottest you mean Sexyist

Carla Gugino



Eva Green



J-Lo



Katy Perry


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

A little bit of Australia maybe?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ps I know nicole kidman wasnt actually born in Aus, but who cares :lol:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

pira said:


> braziliam victoria secret model adriana lima. hands down:tongue:


holy crap:thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Stunning in any era


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

....and for the Laydeees, my wifes personal favourite

Jensen Ackles





Another scrawny git who when I point out he's a wimp, wife says but it's his face, far do's, handsome fck'r, almost as handsome as RS, but not quite.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> holy crap:thumb:


my ex 4 years ago was watching some modelling programme, adriana lima hits the runway and i looked at my ex and suffice to say I didnt want to settle down knowing women like her were floating about in brazil! :whistling:


----------



## j_t (Jul 12, 2006)

Roselyn Sanchez..... I think I love her


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Vida Guerra all day long... :drool:


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Why are we assuming that the hottest people in the world have to be celebrities? I'll bet my bottom dollar that the most attractive person in the world is someone who isn't famous and who none of us have ever seen.
> 
> So on that note, here's my vote:
> 
> Beyonce


i agree with this :thumbup1:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

pira said:


> my ex 4 years ago was watching some modelling programme, adriana lima hits the runway and i looked at my ex and suffice to say I didnt want to settle down knowing women like her were floating about in brazil! :whistling:


more please


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Famke jansenn










Monica Bellucci










Franka Potente










Male i think joaquin phoenix is a good looking man (non gay) :laugh:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Tiger81 said:


> Male i think joaquin phoenix is a good looking man (non gay) :laugh:


Is that cos he looks like you by any chance? :lol:


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Keira Knightley...stunning.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

If she was willing and I could find it, she would get the most average 2 minutes of her life!!! :cool2:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hell yeah on Wentworth Miller and Jensen Ackles, mmmmmmmm indeed! My current crush of the moment is rather random, Synyster Gates from Avenged Sevenfold. Too many to choose for girls, most of the ones mentioned already would get my vote!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

WRT said:


> Is that cos he looks like you by any chance? :lol:


Noooooooooooooooooo............

:whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Will101 said:


> Keira Knightley...stunning.


Jings how could I forget her. I think she has got a bit thin last couple of years to her detriment, but thats just my personal opinion.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Jings how could I forget her. I think she has got a bit thin last couple of years to her detriment, but thats just my personal opinion.


Yeah, google for images and there are some pretty horrific bikini ones. Face is stunning though so could just feed her up a bit...


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

kiera knightly is hot as hell.

my choice however is


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Here is the wifes favourite... David Tennant


----------



## Terra Firma (Aug 7, 2009)

Time for some teutonic totty- Till Lindemann :wub:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Some top ones in there already and some bloody wrong ones too.

There are just too many beautiful women in this world. So I would be there forever posting. I could never pick just one.

Always have been a greedy basterd!!


----------



## Terra Firma (Aug 7, 2009)

This man deserves a mention as well :thumb:


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I'll go for Nigella Lawson. Maybe not a patch physically on some of those hotties listed so far, but damn me if the breakfast wouldn't more than make up for it.


----------



## divmatic (Aug 17, 2009)

jessica alba all the way .. bloody gorgeous :thumb:


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Dwayne Johnson - Oh yum!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

And Ami James! Mmmmmm


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

in response to all these amazing modern ladies

here's my old school offerings, if it's "hottest of all time", then some of these would still be in contention...


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> in response to all these amazing modern ladies
> 
> here's my old school offerings, if it's "hottest of all time", then some of these would still be in contention...


bette davis....no

lucile ball....no

mae west....yes (bet she was well dirty)

rita hayworth....yes


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i love all females a 6 out of 10 and over. cant pic just 1!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

IanStu said:


> bette davis....no
> 
> lucile ball....no
> 
> ...


you didn't mention susan hayward, who was the hottest one i posted, the others were only to pad it out, and prove my point about timelessness

hayward was possible the most beautiful woman ever in my eyes


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

and lets not forget this awesome hottie


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

another less obvious one, for the ladies


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hottset male, me. (I might be a little biased)

Hottest female, easy.. She's smart, witty and talented


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

marzia prince


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

she run off


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

d4ead said:


> kiera knightly is hot as hell.
> 
> my choice however is


nice choice, you do realise just to add to her hotness she's a Lemon:001_tt2:


----------



## scaff19 (Feb 8, 2009)

i want to do a sex wee on her


----------



## quicksand (Sep 13, 2009)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I'll go for Nigella Lawson. Maybe not a patch physically on some of those hotties listed so far, but damn me if the breakfast wouldn't more than make up for it.












She's awesome.

I find her amazingly sexy, she is definitely good looking physically too, although I agree that there are many who beat her in this thread (Cheryl Cole being my favourite so far...).


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

scaff19 said:


> i want to do a sex wee on her


She's nice



but I prefer Kimberley for some reason:whistling: ar$e



this one aint bad either



Used to be into Lost before it got stupid and was soooo in love with this woman, Evangeline Lilly - then she went and married a friggin Hobbit.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

No idea who this is but I would absolutely love to do a fvck on her.


----------



## scaff19 (Feb 8, 2009)

yeah kimberley's nice liked cheryl more befor she lost weight


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

heres my vote


----------



## richh (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks to Heroes top of my list are Kristen Bell and Hayden Panettiere... (Gotta admit though Cheryl Cole and Sarah Harding are way up there!)


----------



## scaff19 (Feb 8, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> heres my vote


hahah pmsl


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> No idea who this is but I would absolutely love to do a fvck on her.


Oi thats my wife :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

BillC said:


> Oi thats my wife :whistling:


send her round Bill. ill give her the best 3 minutes of her life.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

think its still gotta be Heidi and her camel toe for me. She has a good sense of humour and is just gorgeous. :thumb: . Naomi Campell has still got it aswell. :thumbup1:

And i think David Beckham takes somebeating in the male stakes. He is a handsome man. In a hetrosexual admiration type of way.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Dorian Yates for me


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:thumb: :thumb :she will do anna k


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

both male and female boxes ticked


----------



## Terra Firma (Aug 7, 2009)

I have mentioned Till Lindemann and also Arnold Schwarzenegger, there is one more though. He is also really alpha and super sexy- I don't know who he is, can anyone tell me? :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Terra Firma said:


> I have mentioned Till Lindemann and also Arnold Schwarzenegger, there is one more though. He is also really alpha and super sexy- I don't know who he is, can anyone tell me? :whistling:


he looks a bit like egon spengler out of ghostbusters, only smaller


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> No idea who this is but I would absolutely love to do a fvck on her.


Her name is Tori Black and she's a pornstar :lol: lol so just google her and see her do everything(yes even @nal! mg: if you wanna,Enjoy Ash :thumb:

Btw it was my friend who told me this I had no idea and never watch filthy porn:whistling:


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

probably the best 10mins of youtube ever! drool overload






I think this was on another thread the other day!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

BillC said:


> nice choice, you do realise just to add to her hotness she's a Lemon:001_tt2:


yes, in a way sad... but on the bright side i can just have her do the mrs while i toss and film 

ohh if were talking porn star hotness emily18 gets my vote, i dont know what it is cos shes not really my type but i find her as hot as hell.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> its better than that ball-faced chubby mexican looking cnt she was into before (wentworth miller) :lol:


Oi.... nothing wrong with Wentworth!!



RedKola said:


> Wentworth Miller *IS* hot!


 :thumb:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

d4ead said:


> yes, in a way sad... but on the bright side i can just have her do the mrs while i toss and film
> 
> ohh if were talking porn star hotness emily18 gets my vote, i dont know what it is cos shes not really my type but i find her as hot as hell.


What......she looks about 12....but whatever floats yer boat mate!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I can't actually post who I currently think is the hottest person in the world until I ascertain whether he reads here or not :whistling: :lol:

....actually to be fair I doubt he'd object but anyway....

To keep me out of trouble we'll stick to celebs 

Tamer Hassan..... :wub:

(The Business, Football Factory, City Rats etc etc...)


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

OOOhh my friends hubby looks just like Wentworth Miller - he gets asked for his autograph amongst other things all the time - she's one lucky laft!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> OOOhh my friends hubby looks just like Wentworth Miller - he gets asked for his autograph amongst other things all the time - she's one lucky laft!


Pics?!?!? PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE! :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Pics?!?!? PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE! :lol:


Oi!!!! put your fkn knickers back on and make the tea - and gimme a fkn haircut while you are at it!!!!


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

RedKola said:


> I said already...........I ain't fussy! PMSL :lol:


 Well...you definitely should be 

(Pick me, pick me, but too embarrassed to say that  )


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I can't actually post who I currently think is the hottest person in the world until I ascertain whether he reads here or not :whistling: :lol:
> 
> ....actually to be fair I doubt he'd object but anyway....
> 
> ...


Yea I do read here, and no I don't mind :whistling:

The Business, that was a groovy film. He looks a lot nothing like me. 2 bottles of wine a pitch black room, you would never tell the difference

One of those movies I didn't think I would enjoy but got stuck to the seat till it ended.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

flynnie11 said:


> i agree with this :thumbup1:


Have another look. There is no way she looks like that in real life.How much airbrushing!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

RedKola said:


> What......she looks about 12....but whatever floats yer boat mate!


yeh not the best picture granted but it was hard to find a non naked one.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Round-2 said:


> Yea I do read here, and no I don't mind :whistling:
> 
> The Business, that was a groovy film. He looks a lot nothing like me. 2 bottles of wine a pitch black room, you would never tell the difference
> 
> One of those movies I didn't think I would enjoy but got stuck to the seat till it ended.


Which one? The Business is my favourite so far......


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

My mom and my mrs both love Vin


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I know she's been said and she is to skinny at the moment but ever since Bend it like Beckham i've wanted to nail her










I like Halle Berry too


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Michael Terry Weiss

awww, those sexy eyes


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

^^^ Really! I don't see it? Then again i'm a straight bloke so maybe thats why.


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

cant believe no ones mentioned her yet


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

You cant have a list like this without Natalie Umbrugliphwooaar

(soz can never get me head round posting pics)


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

http://hollywagers.com/uploaded_images/rhianna-711908.jpg

Rhianna

http://www.wru.co.uk/tools/images/players/photos/2007/wru/14/250x280/4724.jpg

welsh scrum half mike phillips, i am by no means a bummer but i know this guy is good looking


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Squeeeze said:


> You cant have a list like this without Natalie Umbrugliphwooaar
> 
> (soz can never get me head round posting pics)


I looked at some pics of her but decided not to post one cos she isn't my favourite but here's on for you...


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Cheese said:


> I looked at some pics of her but decided not to post one cos she isn't my favourite but here's on for you...


Cheers Cheese. Oh lordy look at those eyes!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Maybe a bit of a marmite one, but I think she is stunning - Sophie Ellis Bextor










Airbrushed to hell no doubt, but who gives a damn










bit more real-life - still outstanding IMO


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Prob another love her or hate her - Nelly Furtado










I would love her long time

well, 30 seconds or so, thats long for me


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Redkola gets moist over this guy, played Sean in Eastenders










I have deliberately chosen a black and white picture in a vain attempt to conceal the fact that he is a ginger


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Rs your a stayer, she'd only have to stroke the strawberry and that would be me done!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Cheese said:


> Rs your a stayer, she'd only have to flick the strawberry and that would be me done!


Mate, being honest, she would only have to breath on it and I'd be away :lol:

But its the internet, so you ahve to BS a bit, hence the 30second endurance comment


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

davetherave said:


> both male and female boxes ticked


Should come with a health warning...

'May Contain Nuts'


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> No idea who this is but I would absolutely love to do a fvck on her.


A pornstar by the name of Tori Black


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Panti-hairy is fit!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Cheese said:


> Panti-hairy is fit!


Too right!! :rockon:

Forgot about her!


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

HER!!!



















or her!!!


















​


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Hot!!!


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Rosie Jones anyone! :w00t:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

That bird ^up^ there (post 144) Tori Black is getting some serious veiwing over this weekend.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Cheese said:


> That bird ^up^ there (post 144) Tori Black is getting some serious veiwing over this weekend.


I agree she is so hot. might search for some vids when I get in from work.


----------



## The_Wolverine (May 16, 2009)

pixie of LA ink is sweeeet,.. even better when she got her sexy glasses on. :bounce:


----------



## Mick/ BOY (Nov 3, 2008)

kelly brooke is amazin :thumb:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

you know you've watched too much porn when you dont get even a slight hardon looking at this thread...fook porn addiction..


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Another one I have fancied. Different to the usual bimbos that I like.

Zooey Dreschnal. Love the way she talks.




























The weird thing is Katy Perry looks just like her in some photos???










I'd happily do both....


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Jennifer Connely actually, utterly stunning


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Is is just me or does anyone else find who you like depends on mood at time??

ie

Sharon stone reallly did it for me in Basic instinct and in Total recall...

But then sometimes I like the demure look of Kylie minogue

But the on occassion someone like Alisha Dixon from strictly come dancing and mistique..

All way to grace jones in Vamp etc etc

Just depends on my mood at time


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Is is just me or does anyone else find who you like depends on mood at time??
> 
> ie
> 
> ...


Test makes everyone attractive :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

dan05 said:


> Test makes everyone attractive :lol:


Dan, I'm on 1 1/4 grams a week and you are still fuking ugly - sorry mate:laugh:


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

got to be rhona mitra


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Is is just me or does anyone else find who you like depends on mood at time??
> 
> ie
> 
> ...


Definitely. Although I have a generic type I seem to find most attractive for whatever reasons, I do go through phases, and you have just made me realise these are probably mood related (or more likely as said above, test related pmsl)

But yeah, def with you on that.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

joshnow said:


> without a doubt kate beckinsale


That could be D4ead for all I know, i cant take my eyes off them thar nips lolol

I do think Kate Beckinsale is a stunning lady tho.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

why does she look like she has herpes of the head on that photo?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mick/ BOY said:


> kelly brooke is amazin :thumb:


Damn fine choice but no pic??

Allow me.

She may well be as thick as pig-sh1t in the neck of a bottle, but she is very very pretty :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> That could be D4ead for all I know, i cant take my eyes off them thar nips lolol
> 
> I do think Kate Beckinsale is a stunning lady tho.


You know I think she is stunning in van helsing and that other vampire film

And was stunning but in a different way in pearl harbour...

But every time I see her, what springs to mind is "but she smokes"

Its really off putting for me


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

davetherave said:


> why does she look like she has herpes of the head on that photo?


You are looking at her head :confused1:

:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> You know I think she is stunning in van helsing and that other vampire film
> 
> And was stunning but in a different way in pearl harbour...
> 
> ...


I get that too, thought I was just being a bit of a nob - but I cant help it, I do find it a bit of a turn off, and its got nowt to do with the fact I used to smoke myself - even then I found it off putting in a woman. Hey, call me chauvinist, just being honest.


----------



## The_Wolverine (May 16, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Dan, I'm on 1 1/4 grams a week and you are still fuking ugly - sorry mate:laugh:


 :lol: :lol:...QUALITY.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> I get that too, thought I was just being a bit of a nob - but I cant help it, I do find it a bit of a turn off, and its got nowt to do with the fact I used to smoke myself - even then I found it off putting in a woman. Hey, call me chauvinist, just being honest.


I got loads of little idiosyncracies(sp) like that

people say im being stupid..

But, if its in my head, its in my head and nothing i can do about it and I dont see why i should pretend its not there...

The toe next to big toe being longer than big toe is another one:lol: :lol:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Do any of you on test find this one attractive?!!! :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I got loads of little idiosyncracies(sp) like that
> 
> people say im being stupid..
> 
> ...


Oh damn, then there's* NEVER* a chance for us then! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I got loads of little idiosyncracies(sp) like that
> 
> people say im being stupid..
> 
> ...


You're not on your own JW,I'm a fussy fvcker aswell,I always find something that annoys or grates on me in even the most stunning women I've had relationships with,I get bored easy and guess that's why I must pick up on these things,hence using them as an excuse why I get out of the relationship,that or as I have been told on numerous occasions that I have a Commitment phobia. :whistling:


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

hottest male/female in the world eh..mmmm...YUM YUM!!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

can people stop putting pics without names please?


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

I think Leo as Romeo was well damn fine in a non **** way...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I got loads of little idiosyncracies(sp) like that
> 
> people say im being stupid..
> 
> ...


I can't stand it when ANY of the toes out size my willy......blah I hardly fancy anyone


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

slimcut said:


> I think Leo as Romeo was well damn fine in a non **** way...


I prefer Clare Danes tbh... oh god yes...


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> I prefer Clare Danes tbh... oh god yes...


man i cant believe anyone found her attractive so plain...and a pure flat chest

Actually i nouced she looks MUCH hotter now










VERSUS










Surgery?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jonkvxr said:


> got to be rhona mitra


I'll second this. She is hot. Kate might have been a sexier vampire but in the "Rise of the Lycons" she was gorgeous and also in Nip Tuck.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> I prefer Clare Danes tbh... oh god yes...


she was even fit when bald


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Camilla Al Fayed,who would have thought that the harrods owning horrible little ugly runt could produce something like this:confused1:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

JANINE HABECK


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Shakira.





Very fit young woman :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

slimcut said:


> I think Leo as Romeo was well damn fine in a non **** way...


PMSL - how can that not be gay!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> PMSL - how can that not be gay!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


cause he looks liek a girl :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

slimcut said:


> cause he looks liek a girl :confused1:


You're into young girls though, quite apparent from other threads. :confused1:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

too many to choose one women are just beautiful i'd love to have a go on most on this thread just for practice

too much test


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

dan05 said:


> You're into young girls though, quite apparent from other threads. :confused1:


sorry..he looks like a little girl...mm..so cute...


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

slimcut said:


> HER!!!
> ​
> 
> ​
> ...


OMG...!!!!!


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Nelson said:


> OMG...!!!!!


Thank you she's mines

Actually when in prague I saw a czech hooker in one of the big club/strip bars the double of her....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Mischa Barton,

Generally a hottie but wow.. check at some of the unkept shots of her..

They go from hot to grot.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

slimcut said:


> Thank you she's mines
> 
> Actually when in prague I saw a czech hooker in one of the big club/strip bars the double of her....


I hope you pounded her while calling her Veronika!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

slimcut said:


> HER!!!
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus - look at the tit to waist ratio on her, that cant actually be possible surely :blink:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Oh damn, then there's* NEVER* a chance for us then! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


A Seikh girl I know said that this means that you are a dominant woman and it is frowned upon, she said her family were gutted to see her very long toe :lol: :lol: :lol: ...

Ergo an 'Alpha' male would not like women with a long second toe


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Jem said:


> A Seikh girl I know said that this means that you are a dominant woman and it is frowned upon, she said her family were gutted to see her very long toe :lol: :lol: :lol: ...
> 
> Ergo an 'Alpha' male would not like women with a long second toe


Jem my dear, it is not the toe that I (and I would guess most males) would be looking at in the event of chatting up...


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> A Seikh girl I know said that this means that you are a dominant woman and it is frowned upon, she said her family were gutted to see her very long toe :lol: :lol: :lol: ...
> 
> Ergo an 'Alpha' male would not like women with a long second toe


After looking again....I realised I was wrong...my second toe is very slightly shorter than my big toe....Phew! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Jesus - look at the tit to waist ratio on her, that cant actually be possible surely :blink:


I cant believe people have never seen her before. a few years ago she was a regular in all the lads mags.

Heres another one, just for you


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

slimcut said:


> HER!!!
> ​
> 
> ​
> ...


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

amanda crew...... :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Jesus - look at the tit to waist ratio on her, that cant actually be possible surely :blink:


All woman should be created like this!!! :thumb:


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Man Veronica Zemanova has been my main wnk for like 7-9 years or so now...THere is no better wnk to be had than a Veronika Zemanova wnk lol..tbh I wouldnt realy wnk to anything else...Once you've been superzemanovad you never go back..though aria giovanni comes in a close second

Shes got hardcore vids and everything..u guys really need to get ur porn sorted!!


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

tbh czech pornstars are the hottest females..FULL STOP

MOnica Vesela



















If you ever go to Prague just jump about the subways and trams and perv on all the hot girls...when the subway train gets busy you can get stuk up behind one and put your big hardon against her ass lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> Jem my dear, it is not the toe that I (and I would guess most males) would be looking at in the event of chatting up...


I have very nice toes actually:lol:



RedKola said:


> After looking again....I realised I was wrong...my second toe is very slightly shorter than my big toe....Phew! :lol:


Oh My ...What a relief :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

slimcut said:


> tbh czech pornstars are the hottest females..FULL STOP
> 
> MOnica Vesela
> 
> ...


You are without a doubt the singularly most repulsive, odious little swine I have ever had the misfortune to come across.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> You are without a doubt the singularly most repulsive, odious little swine I have ever had the misfortune to come across.


well the girls enjoyed it...she was givign me the eye

You should read what the Japanese guys do on the busy subways lol..u wouldnt like that...too pervy for u..u wee poof lol


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

liv tyler is hot... considering who her dad is!!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Jem said:


> I have very nice toes actually:lol:


Jem if we ever meet I shall do my best to check out your t.. oes... :wink:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> Jem if we ever meet I shall do my best to check out your t.. oes... :wink:


pmsl toes are prob more noticeable than me t.its actually :lol: :lol:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Throw a pair of glasses on a woman and you increase her desirability by 50%












Don't know her name but will PM link to gallery in exchange for rep:innocent:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> You are without a doubt the singularly most repulsive, odious little swine I have ever had the misfortune to come across.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: don't beat about the bush chris :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Jem said:


> pmsl toes are prob more noticeable than me t.its actually :lol: :lol:


See now youve made sure that I will compare... I mean its my duty isnt it??


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Vida Guerra


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

I like bigger women, don't find most celebrities attractive. I think most of you guys posting pictures of stick thing women do it because you think its what every other bloke likes. Its not. Throw on 3-4 stone on most of the bitchs posted and I would slam them, other than that I'll take it or leave it.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

KRS said:


> Throw a pair of glasses on a woman and you increase her desirability by 50%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the first pic, I thought she was a tranny. :lol:


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

Mike phillips wales scrum half










Rihanna need i say more


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Need-valid-info said:


> Mike phillips wales scrum half
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind = Blown


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

thread like these are not good when your on your first 500mgpw test cycle.

wtf, if this keep on them im off to the loo


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I've done the female side of this thread...now for the male...my choice is Daniel Craig


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Seriosuly as a man how can you tell if anohter man is hot?

I can tell when a dudes butt ugly? Or in shape etc..? But hot?

Tlaking of Bonds i always thoguth Pierce Bronson looked a cool dude as bond..but I just cant say I find any guy attratcive...

Some young cats..like leo di caprio and a young Beckham or Jonny Depp, Nick Carter etc.. I can see how they would be attractive too girls BUT MEN...they just look like men lol


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> You are without a doubt the singularly most repulsive, odious little swine I have ever had the misfortune to come across.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Does that mean he's off your Christmas Card list LittleChris? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Does that mean he's off your Christmas Card list LittleChris? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


He obviously never grew up on a diet of men and motors, eurotrash, 10minute freeviews at midnight and viz magazines...I had a lonenly childhood what can I say?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

slimcut said:


> Seriosuly as a man how can you tell if anohter man is hot?
> 
> I can tell when a dudes butt ugly? Or in shape etc..? But hot?
> 
> ...


are you serious? :confused1:

cant you tell by looking at a guy if he is good looking/hot to women?

...i think you just KNOW because you've seen yourself in the mirror so many times and know what would make you visibly attractive, if you follow me? for example, i know that my nose is far too big...and my ears need a little tweaking and then BAM id be a handsome fvcker...well...moreso than i am now :lol: :thumb:


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

S-A-L said:


> are you serious? :confused1:
> 
> cant you tell by looking at a guy if he is good looking/hot to women?
> 
> ...i think you just KNOW because you've seen yourself in the mirror so many times and know what would make you visibly attractive, if you follow me? for example, i know that my nose is far too big...and my ears need a little tweaking and then BAM id be a handsome fvcker...well...moreso than i am now :lol: :thumb:


bviosulY i can tell if bad skin..as thats a concern for me..or fit body shape..or going bald etc...not really hot..jsut whats wrong and whats right about them?

Looking at younger kids I can tell who has teh funky clothes and the cool hair or slim body and think yeh I bet he gets all the chicks..And I think I can tell how young looking men as in leo di caprio, jonny depp, bradd pitt types can be attractive..but as for big manly men,,they just look like men to me..its hard to tell if hot or not..mayeb cause Im a skinny boyish men?

BUT I just find men weird

Like for example take David Ginola this guy is meant to be pure hot...he looks silly..big nose..weird face man...

Bruce Willis...just a big bald dude

Vin Diesel...he has big fat muscles..not even cut..his face looks a bit dopey/clownish

Gerard Butler...He just looks a big angry scots dude

Hugh Grant...looks like a little frail poof with floppy hair

JOhn Cena- yeh great body But his face just looks big and weird mans face...its not attractive

Tom cruise- He has a weird nose, but good hair..

I cant think of others right now but will get back to you


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

Channing tatum <3 ( made the bf stay awake and watch the hole of "fighting" lastnight just bcoz oh him even though the film was TRIPE . )










Milo ventimiglia










Jonathon Rhys Meyers ( irish accent well and truly does it for me!!. )

*drewls*


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

Also Megan Fox , Kate Besingale and Adriana lima could MOST possibly turn me gayyy


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

slimcut said:


> bviosulY i can tell if bad skin..as thats a concern for me..or fit body shape..or going bald etc...not really hot..jsut whats wrong and whats right about them?
> 
> Looking at younger kids I can tell who has teh funky clothes and the cool hair or slim body and think yeh I bet he gets all the chicks..And I think I can tell how young looking men as in leo di caprio, jonny depp, bradd pitt types can be attractive..but as for *big manly men**(* fftopic: *)*,,they just look like men to me..its hard to tell if hot or not..mayeb cause Im a skinny boyish men?
> 
> ...


*as for the last bit....no need, it takes too much time writing a comment for each * :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Mercy-Leigh said:


> Also Megan Fox , Kate Besingale and Adriana lima *could MOST possibly turn me gayyy*


i'd hook you up if it would work for both parties


----------



## The_Wolverine (May 16, 2009)

:huh: .. i think this thread is bringin all the secret gay ukm members out of ther closets!!!.. :lol:

this thread should be renamed "i am a secret gay confessin thread",... and make it a sticky fo all those queers out ther that never even realised!!.. :beer:


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> I cant believe people have never seen her before. a few years ago she was a regular in all the lads mags.
> 
> Heres another one, just for you


Anyone got a tissue...? :bounce:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I cannot think of any famous hot men ...I spend more time looking at female bbers than I do looking at men ffs ...

I cannot think of anyone - help !


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

oh cant be forgetting..









Jizz in my knick knacks every time


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mercy-Leigh said:


> oh cant be forgetting..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Yep ok - he is quite nice

Bit 'boy next door' though Mercy - he is not exactly dangerous is he :laugh:

I like them a bit erm rough around the edges perhaps :thumb:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Milla Kunis...ohhh yes

http://theaterofmine.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/mila.jpg

http://theaterofmine.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/milakunis1.jpg

http://3critical.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/mila-kunis-1-1.jpg

the hottest girl in the world....apologies for posting links, its easier


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hmmmm lets see!

Madison Welch, Seren Gibson, Sophie Howard, Emma Frain, Rhian Sugden

reasons why:


Gorgeous

Massive Boobs


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

amanda harrington girl with a scouse accent:wub: :thumb:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

glasgow_mm said:


> amanda harrington girl with a scouse accent:wub: :thumb:


reps mate she looks filth!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

The_Wolverine said:


> :huh: .. i think this thread is bringin all the secret gay ukm members out of ther closets!!!.. :lol:
> 
> this thread should be renamed "i am a secret gay confessin thread",... and make it a sticky fo all those queers out ther that never even realised!!.. :beer:


 :lol: :lol:

trust me mate, if i was gay i would definitely not hide it. what i'm trying to explain to slimcut is that its obvious to distinguish which males would be classed as hot and which would not if you were attracted to that gender.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Why is it that some men have a problem admitting that a bloke is good looking ? bizarre I think - women dont have a problem identifying attractive females - and it's not a dykey think neither


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Jem said:


> Why is it that some men have a problem admitting that a bloke is good looking ? bizarre I think - women dont have a problem identifying attractive females - and it's not a dykey think neither


I can pick out a hot guy and i don't care who knows it :lol:

Even better if they paint there nails eh Jem :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pecman said:


> I can pick out a hot guy and i don't care who knows it :lol:
> 
> Even better if they paint there nails eh Jem :thumb:


...and admit ...no boast about it

Now that is a real man :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

We all know when a guy is good looking or not, it's just there are a few where you ladies do puzzle us and we think WHAT????

sorry but Hugh Grant, come on please. One of my best mates is a 6'5 version of Daniel Craig and women have always thrown themselves at him. even friends mothers embarass themselves around him. Thank God that there is a God out there that balances things up, lets say even though he is 6'5 he has size 8 1/2 feet, ow dear the irony.

Another of my mates is a 5' 6"right fatty BUT he always always looks very clean/ smart, never a hair out of place. Ow and he has 'Gorgeous blue eyes' with a cute smile and gift of the gab. He could pull a woman that you were with from right under your nose and he'd do it so cheekily you wouldn't be upset!

But come on guys, you know who's good looking and who isn't, it's just it's always some scrawny runt and ugly to boot but trendy looking guy that pulls the hotties and we can never understand this. Women, the day you figure them out, will be your last day on earth as it's against nature to know these things.


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

BillC said:


> We all know when a guy is good looking or not, it's just there are a few where you ladies do puzzle us and we think WHAT????
> 
> sorry but Hugh Grant, come on please. One of my best mates is a 6'5 version of Daniel Craig and women have always thrown themselves at him. even friends mothers embarass themselves around him. Thank God that there is a God out there that balances things up, lets say even though he is 6'5 he has size 8 1/2 feet, ow dear the irony.
> 
> ...


You do have some very good points there my friend :beer:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Jem said:


> Why is it that some men have a problem admitting that a bloke is good looking ? bizarre I think - women dont have a problem identifying attractive females - and it's not a dykey think neither





BillC said:


> We all know when a guy is good looking or not, it's just there are a few where you ladies do puzzle us and we think WHAT????
> 
> sorry but Hugh Grant, come on please. One of my best mates is a 6'5 version of Daniel Craig and women have always thrown themselves at him. even friends mothers embarass themselves around him. Thank God that there is a God out there that balances things up, lets say even though he is 6'5 he has size 8 1/2 feet, ow dear the irony.
> 
> ...


exactly what i've been trying to say, thanks you two :beer:


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

S-A-L said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> trust me mate, if i was gay i would definitely not hide it. what i'm trying to explain to slimcut is that its obvious to distinguish which males would be classed as hot and which would not if you were attracted to that gender.


Now I ahve beenlookign at famous peopl on internet and managed to identify males that could be attractive..(though I dont get aboner looking at them unlike hot females)

I have to the conclusion that the males I 'find attractive'...did I just say that....are males that are feminine or boyish

How any man could find soemone like Gerard Butler, Hugh Jackman, Bruce Willis,Matthew McConaughey, ryan gosling, daniel craig, owen wilson, heth ledger, christian bale, tom Selleck..even orlando bloom lolll....Attractive is beyond me..sure not ugly but I cant see attractiveness in them...some of them are big macho men...they look macho to me or just manly...not attractive...If girls dig macho mascualinity then I could únderstand'why to a females point of view they could be attractive

NOw If I had too pick soem men I coudl say choose these ones:

Hayden Christansen:










ryan phillipe:










Marky MArk:










guy from the calling:










YOung JCVD (hes manly but hes a legend and an amazing bod lol)










Kurt Russell










Antonio Banderas










Obviously said young leo di caprio before

I can see all hot young asian males celebs as beign attractive becuase they have girlish faces and long hair and are skinnyetc...http://www.allkpop.com/index.php/full_story/allkpops_hottest_male_star_under_25/

Young Beckham










Young Christiano ronaldo..he looks ugly as fook now










Not been funny most men look ugly after 25..take ronaldo for example...he aitn even 25 and look at his face now....










old wrinkly man lol

NON GAY POST BTW


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

None of the above thanks ...

of the lot Antonio perhaps, JCVD nice bod - bit short

I know what the problem is ....they all have toooooooo much hair pmsl - BAD HAIR !


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

the thing is it's not looks that makith the man,women find these guys attractive as to how they come across i.e voice the way they hold themselves on screen 

Like bruce willis in Armageddon he comes across as a very mans man, very ALPHA in charge but with a feminine side with his daughter.

Thats what women go for, the whole package, You know it's not all about looks with them it's personality and all that other gumpth. :lol:

Where we men are just simple creatures, Hotter the better!! we are only wired to slam things they go on a lot deaper level hence we will never understand them


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Jem said:


> None of the above thanks ...
> 
> of the lot Antonio perhaps, JCVD nice bod - bit short
> 
> I know what the problem is ....they all have toooooooo much hair pmsl - BAD HAIR !


jcvd and banderas are both 5'9 btw in fact banderas slightly shorter,,,


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

glad you're seeing some sense slimcut :beer:

pec :thumb: i mentioned something like that in replying to one of slim's posts...i totally agree with you mate :beer:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

slimcut said:


> jcvd and banderas are both 5'9 btw in fact banderas slightly shorter,,,


well I am a tall one so in reality unless 6ft and over it's not gonna be good for me which is a shame...


----------



## The_Wolverine (May 16, 2009)

ok ok ok,... al join in with the gayness..... :lol:

jem how about wolverine???. heheheheeee:whistling:



or ryan reynolds?


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Nadal










I can see that 1?


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

This guy I catually used to think..theres a good lookign dude..in american Pie










WTF HAPPENED LOL










SEE MEN ARE UGLY...young guys can be attracive

another example

Liek that gareth gates dude

then










now


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

Melissa Theuriau for me, just so fin stunning........ :thumb: ]


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Jem said:


> Why is it that some men have a problem admitting that a bloke is good looking ? bizarre I think - women dont have a problem identifying attractive females - and it's not a dykey think neither


Jealousy possibly? I have no problems stating who is and isnt attractive as I am comfortable with my (hetero) sexuality


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Varmint said:


> Melissa Theuriau for me, just so fin stunning........ :thumb: ]


WOW!!!! :beer:


----------



## Mick/ BOY (Nov 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Damn fine choice but no pic??
> 
> Allow me.
> 
> She may well be as thick as pig-sh1t in the neck of a bottle, but she is very very pretty :thumbup1:


 a think a fell in love with her the min a saw her!!! ha if she met me a know she would be thinking the same as me ha a wish :whistling:


----------



## twin40s (Jul 4, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

PAMELA ANDERSON


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Cheese said:


> My mom and my mrs both love Vin


Oh hell yeah......! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:



rs007 said:


> Definitely. * Although I have a generic type I seem to find most attractive for whatever reasons,* I do go through phases, and you have just made me realise these are probably mood related (or more likely as said above, test related pmsl)
> 
> But yeah, def with you on that.


Ha ha ditto.....

I have a very definate "type" or more accurately I have 2-3 types, and there are certain facial feature types I am always attracted to.... its only recently I've become aware of it though. I dont mean that they always look alike... but I can see similarities in facial characteristics.

The 2-3 types share certain characteristics though.... hard to explain but I definately know what I like.



rs007 said:


> I get that too, thought I was just being a bit of a nob - but I cant help it, I do find it a bit of a turn off, and its got nowt to do with the fact I used to smoke myself - even then I found it off putting in a woman. Hey, call me chauvinist, just being honest.


I hate it its vile :sneaky2: :sneaky2: :sneaky2:


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

:thumbup1:



pira said:


> braziliam victoria secret model adriana lima. hands down:tongue:


agreeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------

